# Brand New Hard Drive but Same 'Ole Season Passes?



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

OK, someone please explain this one to me. Yesterday, I installed a replacement 500GB hard drive in my Series2 TiVo (TCD140060) using Instant Cake. I didn't keep anything from the old drive, just wanted to fresh, clean drive on my TiVo. After installation and Guided Setup completed, I noticed that my old Season Passes showed up! How is that possible? I thought all that info was stored on the hard drive.

Not that I'm complaining at all. It certainly saves me a lot of time recreating those Season Passes but I'm just wondering how this is possible.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you sure you installed the new drive and not the old one? There is no way your old season passes should show up on a new drive with a freshly installed OS. 

Did you have your Tivo set up so that you could do remote scheduling via the net? I've never used this feature myself but I believe it's available with the latest OS versions, IIRC. Perhaps your season passes are being uploaded somehow and stored on the Tivo website when it makes the daily call. If you make any scheduling changes remotely the info could be downloaded back onto your Tivo with the next daily call.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have used Kid Zone or Guru Guides the recovered Season Passes is a welcome side effect.


----------



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

I definitely installed the new 500GB drive and am seeing all the additional capacity. That's the only explanation that I have....that the season passes are being stored online at TiVo somewhere and were re-downloaded when I did the Guided Setup. I do have the remote scheduling feature on my TiVo setup.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

The same thing happened to me. Installed my 500g drive...and my old season passes were there. I have no idea where they came from. Some where scheduled online, some not. None were scheduled through the guru guide etc. I guess the TiVO gods helped us both out!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

More exactly, If you op-in for sending info to TiVo which GuruGuides and KidZone require you to do.


----------



## Razta (Mar 29, 2004)

Will this work for moving from one tivo to another?
I am about to deauthorize my old tivo and start using a new one.


----------



## overthetop75 (Oct 22, 2008)

Razta said:


> Will this work for moving from one tivo to another?
> I am about to deauthorize my old tivo and start using a new one.


From what I have read no it will not work. It only works if you replace a hard drive in the same tivo unit.


----------

